# Soap! pictures of the finished product!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I just got done making my first batch of soap! :leap: 

I froze and stored SO much milk from over the summer promising myself I would get into soapmaking this winter....

Well I finally got all of the stuff together that I needed- and read and re-read all the processes over and over (it definately SOUNDS alot more complicated than it is!)

And today I made 4 lbs of Honey Almond Oatmeal soap! Woohoo- I can't wait until it cures so I can see how it turned out.

I can't wait to make my second batch  the possibilities are endless!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Soap!*

That's exciting. I love that soap. Are you going to sell any?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Soap!*

That's definately the goal.

I have a lot of soap to sell to make back my start up costs- hah :ROFL:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Soap!*

LOL! I wanna make soap too!!!  Good job!!! :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Soap!*

Haha thanks- it's so much fun. I already have SO many ideas for my batches to come

Im going to make Cucumber Melon with walnut seed for light exfoliation

Im also going to do a Vanilla & Pomegranate batch.... Mm Mmmm 

I also ordered an oil blend for pain relief and soreness - so am going to make some theraputic bars. I have a friend that owns a massage therapy center and she wants to sell some of that kind there.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Soap!*

Keep us posted as to what you will be selling. One of my daughters gets eczema and I unfortunately get psoriasis patches, particularly on the top of one foot. We have been trying different types of soaps, but haven't found anything yet that is both soothing and non-stinging. Silly me, I have not tried goat milk soaps yet.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Soap!*

Ohh! I would be happy to whip you up a batch of soap if you would like! 

Let me look into whats best for skin care- probably a simple soap without added smellies and such, and probably some oatmeal for soothing


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Soap!*

I'm hoping to make some in the summer. The process looks kind of complicated & a bit intimidating so I'm glad to hear that you said it's easier to make than it sounds--that gives me some hope


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Soap!*

LOL :slapfloor: I buy it. :ROFL: LOL Congrats on making your first batch. It's all I can use as well as the lotions.

Allergies! :roll:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Soap!*

thats so neat!

I tried a few years ago, but it all separated and now looks like cottage cheese lol. I also used like...a whole drip bottle of lavender scent...ummm yeah so you can REALLY smell it :doh: . oh well! I still have alot of the supplies, just need to get some milk from these girls....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Soap!*

Woohoo- my good soap making supplies came so I got to make a real batch of soap to sell!

Here is my Cucumber Melon with crushed walnut seeds:









And this was my first "tester" batch (made before I got my nice mold)
- Honey Almond with Ground Oatmeal:









I made a batch of Sweet pea with Freesia and a hint of Pear today- mm mmm, cutting it tomorrow and can then post some piccies of that!

Next on the list: Stop Pain Synergy Soap Bars- Vanilla Pomegrante- and a batch of "nothing but natural" for kids and peeps to try!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I really like your mold. Where do you find one like that? Or is it a type of cutter that makes the nice grooves in it?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Its just a wooden 4 lb mold and then I used a crinkle cutter to cut it 

I ordered my stuff from here: www.brambleberry.com
A gorgeous site and their products are really really nice!

Have you ever used soap stamps?
They have ones that say Goat Milk and I thought it would be really neat to stamp my soaps with it- but not sure how that works- do you do that at about 24 hours right after you cut it?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't used the soap stamps, although I almost purchased the Goat Milk one. I am assuming you stamp it about 12-24 hours after putting it in the mold? - while it is still somewhat soft. I have A LOT of molds purchased from a friend when she got out of soap making, so most soaps are put in those molds (ones with baby goats, flowers, hummingbirds, etc) but I personally prefer the plain molds to cut bars out of, more "rustic" looking. I really like the way your soaps turned out! Very good for your first batches!  What oils do you prefer using?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks- Im really happy with my second batch!

I used Coconut, Palm, and Olive Oil for that batch.

The first batch I used Coconut, Olive, and Vegetable Shortening- this batch traced A LOT quicker- but I like the texture of the second batch better

I have some sweet almond oil I want to try adding- and I also want to start adding Shea butter


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Oooh - those look really nice - I am excited to try them out


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks real good!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Im like a soap making machine right now!

Here is the Sweet Pea with Freesia and a hint of pear (didn't add anything else so its pretty "boring")









But here is the Vanilla and Pomegranate with rasberry tea leaves









Kids n Peeps- I think today Im going to make your soap- I want to pick up some Vitamin E to put in it. I also think I will add a small amount of ground oatmeal which should be great for your skin

Then the next batch will be Stop Pain Syngergistic with Organic Mint Leaves


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! They look great! And I bet they smell great too!! mmnnnnnmmmm


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks- they do smell good! And the are making my house smell might nice while they are curing too!


Kids n peeps I just got done making your soap! Its in the mold now- when I cut it tomorrow I will post a picture

:dance:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooh they look fantastic! I can't wait to try making soap myself


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I love the idea of using Rasberry tea leaves! I have soooo much of those because I give it as a tea to our does close to kidding.  You have some wonderful ideas!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay Kids N Peeps- here is your soap!









I've named it "Nearly Naked"

It contains Coconut, Olive, and Palm Oils, Pure Goats Milk, Sodium Hydroxide, Vitamin E, and a small amount of ground oatmeal, and thats it!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I want to try the vanilla and pomegranite with raspberry leaves! I bet that must smell great!
You better start an order form! LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:laugh: here you go my fainters: http://www.proctorhill.com/soapsales.htm


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you ever put tea leaves in your soap? I bought a bar at a craft show in Vermont years ago and it was wonderful, I have not seen any since... just a thought


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yep! I did- if you look up a few posts there is a picture of soap I made thats vanilla and pomegranate with rasberry tea leaves  

I just made a batch of stop pain syngergistic soap and added organic mint leaves that I dried and crushed- it came out really pretty- and smells like mint and eucalyptus


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! Looks Great! :applaud: I want to make my first batch of soap and have a couple questions.What's trace mean? What kind of pan could I use if I don't have a mold? I just want to make regular square bars until I get the hang of it and then buy the molds to put it in.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Trace is when the soap starts to thicken, and you can use any shape of pan for a mold...round is not a recommended shape though, too much waste when you do cut the soap. Also, when using a metal pan, line it with a plastic trash bag so the soap doesn't react wth the metal.

I've used rectangular and square plastic storage containers with good results.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just finished making my first soap ever and wasn't as difficult as what I thought.Made Bake Apple Pie with oatmeal,Morocco,and Coconut Mango.Used wax paper to line rectangle pans.All look and smell good except my coconut mango wasn't as strong as I hoped and can't smell it to much and it has condensation on top a bit.What happend? I have to wait 12-24 hrs before cutting and unmolding right?


----------

